# New member



## Ymoi (May 3, 2021)

My name is mel and I am living in Tennessee. I am brand new to the hobby and I am currently starting a project building model 85-4228 which is a ‘32 Ford 5-window coupe 2’n 1’. From the get go I have run into a problem and am wondering if anyone has built this model and if so please let me know. By the way I am building the coupe version.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Welcome to the boards!! It would help if we knew what the problem is you've run into along with any images you can post.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Hey @Ymoi there are probably more than a couple of build threads on this one here at hobbytalk. Here is a link to one. Try search for Revell instead of the kit number and you should mind more threads.









anyone build revell 32 ford coupe?


Came across this kit: http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/rmx/rmx854228.htm I have not built a car kit since coming back to the hobby. Wondered if anyone was familiar with this kit. Easy, hard, finicky build? Cool subject at any rate. Thanks




www.hobbytalk.com





Like @irshtrek notes - tell us the issue(s) you are having and we can probably recommend a solution.


----------



## Ymoi (May 3, 2021)

irishtrek said:


> Welcome to the boards!! It would help if we knew what the problem is you've run into along with any images you can post.


My question is as follows. The oil pan is longer than the spot it is to be glued to. Also there is a chrome piece that the directions show as to be glued to the oil pan. I believe that is what the instructions are showing. Am I seeing this to be true?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

One thing at a time, first is there a piece which is flat on the bottom and glues to the front of the engine?? If so then test fit both the oil pan and the piece that goes onto the front. That is usually the reason why the oil pan is longer than the bottom of the engine.


----------



## Ymoi (May 3, 2021)

irishtrek said:


> One thing at a time, first is there a piece which is flat on the bottom and glues to the front of the engine?? If so then test fit both the oil pan and the piece that goes onto the front. That is usually the reason why the oil pan is longer than the bottom of the engine.


Not sure I understand what you are saying but I do thank you! The oil pan is glued to the bottom of the engine and is slightly longer that where it should be glued to. Then there is a chrome piece that seems to be glued to the bottom of the oil pan. At least that is what I believe the instructions are showing for the coupe. The oil pan for the highboy model fits perfectly and has no chrome part under the oil pan. This model set gives you the option to choose highboy or coupe and has an engine and oil pan for whichever model you choose, highboy or coupe. As far as you know, might their be instructions somewhere on the internet?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

After I posted earlier this evening I googled Revell '32 ford coupe and it sounds to me like you're describing the Revell kit. If it is the Revell kit that chrome piece you mentioned goes behind the oil pan on the bottom of the transmission. And don't for get to remove the chrome from any place where glue is to be applied, same goes for paint. One more thing always, always test fit to figure out how they go together before you glue parts together.


----------



## Ymoi (May 3, 2021)

irishtrek said:


> After I posted earlier this evening I googled Revell '32 ford coupe and it sounds to me like you're describing the Revell kit. If it is the Revell kit that chrome piece you mentioned goes behind the oil pan on the bottom of the transmission. And don't for get to remove the chrome from any place where glue is to be applied, same goes for paint. One more thing always, always test fit to figure out how they go together before you glue parts together.


It is the revel kit and thanks for pointing out the removal of the chrome in regard to gluing.


----------

